# Tried a new one Antipasto kabobs Appetizers



## letscook (Jul 18, 2008)

These were a huge hit.

Antipasto kabobs Appetizers or Antipasto on a stick

Bamboo sticks , if you can fine the smaller ones if not the bigger ones work - more of a handle to hold.

cheese flavor tortillinis ( going to try spinach flavor next) cooked according to package
peperoni chunks
salami chunks 
grape tomatoes

assemble- tortillini-pepperoni -tomatoe- tortillini- peperoni-tomatoe etc. you get the idea and then on the others use the salami instead of the peperoni 

then marniate them in your favorit italian dressing.

I put them in a pitcher so then part people would hang on to was upright and not in the oil.

when ready to serve take them out and place on a serving platter sprinkle with chopped parsley . 

you could even use the toothpicks with the fringe ends ( like they use in sandwhichs ) and use only one tortililini, peperoni and tomato. Mini Antipasto on a stick.


----------



## QSis (Jul 18, 2008)

Never thought of using tortolini on a stick!  LOVE the idea of the mini antipastos!  I'd stick a basil leaf on each, too!

Thanks, let's!

Lee


----------



## Michelemarie (Jul 19, 2008)

We made these at a recent fundraiser and they were a hit. We also used olives, chunks of mozzarella cheese and mushrooms -they are delish and very easy to serve!


----------

